# Easy 12 bar blues with licks + chords.



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

12 Bar Funky Blues with Licks + Rhythm - YL31 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey, cool ways to dress up a 12 bar are my latest obsession, thanks!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Jim!


----------



## Honeybee124 (Apr 16, 2021)

Thank you!!


----------

